# Value Subwoofers: Dayton Audio SUB-1000, Monoprice 12 inch, or ?



## htr2d2

I have two questions.
  
 1. Opinion on either the Dayton sub-1000 or Monprice 12 inch. Is one better than the other? There is only a $1 difference between the two, however, Monoprice shipping will be an additional ~$20.
  
 Dayton
 http://www.parts-express.com/dayton-audio-sub-1000-10-100-watt-powered-subwoofer--300-628
  
 Monoprice
 www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=109&cp_id=10906&cs_id=1090602&p_id=9723
  
 2. Is there a better value subwoofer?
  
 Thank you.


----------



## cel4145

1. I don't know much about the Monoprice. The Dayton is supposedly pretty good for its price. 
2. There's always a better subwoofer. Especially given that subs are big drivers, big enclosures, and an amp. Think about what you get for like a $100 with that. 

What's your budget? Also, what's your use situation? Equipment you want to use it with, room setup/situation, %music/movies/gaming? A good bit more information would make it easier for someone to help you


----------



## htr2d2

cel4145 said:


> 1. I don't know much about the Monoprice. The Dayton is supposedly pretty good for its price.
> 2. There's always a better subwoofer. Especially given that subs are big drivers, big enclosures, and an amp. Think about what you get for like a $100 with that.
> 
> What's your budget? Also, what's your use situation? Equipment you want to use it with, room setup/situation, %music/movies/gaming? A good bit more information would make it easier for someone to help you


 
  
 I apologize for being vague.
  
 So all my serious listening will be using my HE-400s. But everything will be utilizing my preamp, Lyr2. The system is used for everything including 24 bit stereo audio, movies with HD audio, a/v editing (hobbyist), etc. My primary home theater is where I put my $money, but the sub is for desk or man-cave away from the kid and wife.
  
 Budget, $100 to 250.
  
 Monitors are 1" / 5" and 30 / 40 watts with 56Hz to 22KHz.
  
 Lyr 2 has 2 x RCA out, no sub out.
  
 Room: 20 x 30
 Hard to describe. I have a partition between a large living space that give me about 10 x 10. Actual use would be an alternative to the home theater which is video focused and I really don't want to leave the $big screen on just to listen to music--I am having challenges with the Denon, Vizio, and CEC.
  
 Any suggestions or guidance is appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## cel4145

In a 20x30 room, unless you have the sub located nearfield (within 3 feet or so), need a powerful sub to have an effect in that space. If it's just for using at a computer right next to you, then it doesn't matter. 

With your setup, you definitely need a sub with left/right RCA inputs to split to go to your speakers and sub. 

The Polk PSW505 is pretty good for around $250. The BIC PL-200 and NXG NX-BAS-500 are a better for a little more. Although the problem with a lot of budget subs is that they have a peaky response. In other words, they set the tuning point pretty high. Here is the NX-BAS 500:



So they kind of need EQ. 

Outlaw M8 is a good little 8" sub with a fairly linear response, but definitely over your budget: http://www.outlawaudio.com/products/m8.html


----------



## htr2d2

cel4145 said:


> The Polk PSW505 is pretty good for around $250. The BIC PL-200 and NXG NX-BAS-500 are a better for a little more. Although the problem with a lot of budget subs is that they have a peaky response. In other words, they set the tuning point pretty high. Here is the NX-BAS 500:
> 
> ..
> 
> Outlaw M8 is a good little 8" sub with a fairly linear response, but definitely over your budget: http://www.outlawaudio.com/products/m8.html


 
  
 Well, you given reason to consider spending $300 versus $150. Is there a good reference for woofer responses? I am willing to spend more to have a woofer that I will be happy with for the next five to ten years.


----------



## cel4145

htr2d2 said:


> Is there a good reference for woofer responses?




Not sure what you mean by that, unless you mean measurements. Data-bass.com has a lot of good measurements, but you are getting into subs that are out of your budget range (except the BIC PL-200). You also find out a lot from different sub enthusiasts in the AVS subwoofer forum.


----------



## htr2d2

cel4145 said:


> Not sure what you mean by that, unless you mean measurements. Data-bass.com has a lot of good measurements, but you are getting into subs that are out of your budget range (except the BIC PL-200). You also find out a lot from different sub enthusiasts in the AVS subwoofer forum.


 

 Yeah, you guessed my intended questions. Thank you.
  
 I will check out avsforums. Been a while since I hung out there. data-bass.com is cool, but you are correct, out of my price range and the speaker sizes are larger then I am wanting due to cabinet size. Much appreciated.


----------



## htr2d2

cel4145 said:


> Outlaw M8 is a good little 8" sub with a fairly linear response, but definitely over your budget: http://www.outlawaudio.com/products/m8.html


 
  
 Just wanted to drop a note and say that after a bit of research, I am leaning very much towards the Outlaw M8. One other alternative is a DIY project and building a "Triska" sub. A project found parts-express and another member built and loves it. My time is probably most costly than the additional $150 over the Triska--new wife and kid.
  
 Since I am not in a hurry, I am going to monitor for the next month or so to see if a sale appears. I saw evidence they have had a sale price on two occasions for $249. If not, come October, I will have to buy one for my birthday. 
  
 Thank you, again, cel4145.


----------



## cel4145

Glad to help. 

For easy DIY projects (I don't know about the Triska), there are definitely some good sealed subs where basically you just have to assemble the box and then refinish it (which could just be paint). Check out this knock down 8" sub cabinet: http://www.parts-express.com/knock-down-mdf-075-cu-ft-subwoofer-cabinet-for-dayton-audio-8-reference-series-ho-subwoof--300-7075. I think it's designed to go with the Dayton Ref HO 8" sub, but some other drivers would work. Get an amp, you'd have a great sub. There's no doubt that building your own is the best value. If you cheaper driver to put it in it, ask the guys over at AVS's DIY forum. 

As far as sales, Outlaw has often put the M8 on sale around Xmas time if you want to wait


----------



## htr2d2

Thank you, cel4145. I was thinking more and more on building my own. I use to do car audio for myself twenty years ago, and thinking back, I was always happier with the results then paying someone to do a hack job--no offense intended to fellow head-fiers. Besides, there is a sense of satisfaction in stating "I did that."
  
 I am doing some research on Parts Express' knock down MDF 1 CU FT subwoofer cabinet and the 10" reference with the Dayton's 250 watt plate amp. My only concern at this point is the Dayton 250 watt amp plate, for there has been a number of negative reviews due to its transistors. The Yung equivalent, unfortunately does not have the appropriate connects for my Schiit Audio Lyr 2 and amplified monitors.
  
 Undecided but seeing that the M8 did not go on sale for labor day, I may just take advantage of Parts Express Labor Day sale; $40 off the cabinet when purchasing the kit with the Dayton 10" Reference subwoofer and $25 off for orders over $200. Not bad.
  
 With tools, four 3/4 pipe clamps and 36" pipe, I suspect I will go $100 over the M8. I am rationalizing the additional expense for I will have a project to work with my son, a subwoofer that I won't feel like upgrading any time soon, and tools for the next project.
  
 I am excited!


----------



## ricksome

I just bought a refurbished Polk PSW10 @ the Polk Store on ebay. $99.00 + free shipping with warranty. Better than I expected. Lot of good reviews on Amazon.


----------



## htr2d2

ricksome said:


> I just bought a refurbished Polk PSW10 @ the Polk Store on ebay. $99.00 + free shipping with warranty. Better than I expected. Lot of good reviews on Amazon.


 

 Thank you, ricksome. The PSW10 is very popular and a good value. Its low end was a concern for me.


----------



## cel4145

I have not heard them, but the Dayton Ref 10s are supposed to be nice.


----------

